# Adding Cytomel to Synthroid



## freebooter (Dec 9, 2017)

Generally, when adding Cytomel/T3 to Synthroid/levothyroxine for hypothyroidism, what is the recommended ratio of the former to the latter? And is dosing of the Cytomel once or twice daily?

Obviously each person is different, but I'm looking for general guidance.

Thanks,
J.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Experience says... Make sure your Ferritin and Vitamin D levels are pushing 3/4 range prior to beginning. No clinical proof of it helping but I had a ton of issues with anxiety while adding and was found to be low in both D and Ferritin during the process.

Slow and steady wins the race with Cytomel aka TNT3. Begin by splitting your dose as the 1/2 life is short at 6 hours. If you have any symptoms of being hyper - split into 3 daily doses. Do not increase until you no longer have symptoms.

Usually a decrease in T4 hormone occurs when adding Cytomel.

Are you taking brand or generic?

What are your current FT-4 and FT-3 levels with ranges?

You might consider adding those to your signature...


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

I went on T3 after labs showed consistently that I was not converting enough. My adventure on that can be found here:

http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/23745-experiences-going-on-t3-especially-with-low-ferritin/#entry187561

As far as doses, I had to experiment. I think 4-6 hour timeframe between doses is ok for most? I take mine 5.5 hours apart: 5am, 10:30am and 4pm, equal amounts over each dose. Sometimes I'm late and sometimes I go into a meeting so I take it before, even an hour early. I've had almost a year to learn what I can and can't do. Taking meds three times a day is a pain but is worth it for how much better I feel. And...I take my T3 regardless of meals, I heard it (and NDT) can be consumed with food. I take iron supplements 4 hours apart from any thyroid meds.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

1/2 life on Cytomel is 6 hours so splitting it is a good idea.


----------

